# Look what I caught



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

This guy was part of the family which has been tearing up my lawn.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some nice looking fur on that mole you have there, they can dig like 18ft. an hour so you probably only have a few, they like a well cared for and well watered lawn, easier to dig tunnels in.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

DEVILS I TELL YA!!!


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> DEVILS I TELL YA!!!


-----------------------------------------
Did you notice how shiny the trap is? It is a new trap, and is different design that my old stabber type traps. This one looks like two large scissors on business end. You can see in the photo how one scissor blade has him pinned just to rear of center. I think I like that trap.


----------



## halfbreed (Aug 13, 2012)

ha ha i hate them things . if they get you outnumberd i sell some of the finest mole hounds in texas lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Did ya skin that one out ?

I've never heard of a mole being out here in AZ, it's probably to rocky. We do get gophers though, they'll push up mounds of dirt in the middle of your yard.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice catch Rick. They've been bad here too. Those big star-nosed ones like the one you caught are the worst offenders. My labs dig them up quite a bit but make a heck of a mess of the yard. Don, we've been getting gophers this year too. Have never seen them before this summer. Don't know if the drought has them moving around more or what but they are all over my neighbors farm.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Poor littlt critter







------------Congrats on the kill







-sb*


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

"Did ya skin that one out ?"
-----------------------------------
Yep, his hide is on a stretcher and hanging on side of my call factory.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> don't forget to post pics!lol


---------------------
Ya got me, OK so I lied.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Just wondering what the brand of trap is...Easy Set Mole Eliminator? That's how they work and from what I can see, it looks like one. Best trap for moles. American made but there are cheap knock-offs, too.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Haven't heard anything about your feet lately, I assume there're all healed up?


------------------------------
There is still a bit of swelling, but getting better. The sad part is that my leg muscles weakened from lack of use. I walk like an elderly guy, and I most definitely feel old. I;m glad it is about over, and I know that I would never advise anyone my age to have their hammer toe fixed. Just buy wider shoes with soft leather and live with those buggers.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Heard the market for mole fur is really kicking up over in Korea! Think they're paying like 200 bucks a fur!


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Haven't heard anything about your feet lately, I assume there're all healed up?


of course they are he has mole skin now lol


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

coyotejon said:


> Heard the market for mole fur is really kicking up over in Korea! Think they're paying like 200 bucks a fur!


-----------------------
I will type real fast so StoneGod can't read it. You are correct coyotejon, just keep that info under your hat.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

glenway said:


> Just wondering what the brand of trap is...Easy Set Mole Eliminator? That's how they work and from what I can see, it looks like one. Best trap for moles. American made but there are cheap knock-offs, too.


----------------------------
Yep "Mole Eliminator" made by Wire Tek. The only bad thing is that I worry about theft here in town. The dang things are so easy to see ya know? I could paint them in a quicky camo way I suppose. I see that Victor makes a scissors type that can easily be placed almost entirely under the ground and out of sight. I may just look in to some of those.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

christopher said:


> of course they are he has mole skin now lol


-------------------
LOL, Christopher. You are gonna fit in real well around here.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I think those Victors are black too. They have really strong springs on them.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

coyotejon said:


> I think those Victors are black too. They have really strong springs on them.


-----------------------------
I just now looked at the Victor scissor traps on the web. I think I will buy a couple of them. They are well built, and quite a bit cheaper in price then the Mole eliminator I now have. Don't get me wrong though, this Mole Eliminator is definitely a good trap.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Mole-skins are good for keeping your boots from chaffing. Only ever killed one mole. I was napping on a lawn during road crew lunch break, when I saw the ground pushing up next to me. I figured out where the little guy was and punched the ground, then dug him up. Funny looking little feller. Kinda felt bad, but was proud of my patience and aim. One punch, one kill. RS NattyB


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

hatefull things they sure are


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

NattyB said:


> Mole-skins are good for keeping your boots from chaffing. Only ever killed one mole. I was napping on a lawn during road crew lunch break, when I saw the ground pushing up next to me. I figured out where the little guy was and punched the ground, then dug him up. Funny looking little feller. Kinda felt bad, but was proud of my patience and aim. One punch, one kill. RS NattyB


 You've added mole puncher to your bucket list ? LOL


----------

